# Error Message: The memory could not be written.



## yemilee (Nov 29, 2010)

So, my HP Mini just crashed and before I tried to restart this thing an error message popped-up. It said "The instruction at 0x5b7522c0 referenced memory at 0x00000000. The memory could not be written. Click on OK to terminate program". It took a lot of time to restart and in the middle of it there was a blue-screen error. Once I could see the desktop I dragged the mouse to ascertain it was working fine already. Then when I tried to delete videos from my files to make up space in the memory this glitching sound seem to occur while the windows media player opened by itself. Then at the lower right of the screen, at the taskbar, a green arrow icon appeared and when I pointed at the icon it said DirectVobSub. Could anyone help me with this? Is this a hardware problem of some sort? Or a virus? 

I'm currently running a scan to check if there's any virus. I'm using Avast apparently. My computer's OS is Windows 7 starter.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello yemilee and welcome to TSF,

Do you know if your HP mini uses a HDD (hard drive) or an SSD (Solid State Drive)?

Also, could you provide us with some more info...

Full model number of your netbook (found on a label affixed to the underside of the PC)


----------



## yemilee (Nov 29, 2010)

The label I found inside the laptop was: Model HP Mini 210-1103 TU

This uses a hard disk drive.

It's a 32-bit OS.

Let me know if you need more information.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Download UBCD (Ultimate Boot CD - Download the UBCD)
Scroll down to the bottom of the page and choose a mirror site.

Create a CD from the image file (.iso)

Boot the computer to the CD.
From the menu... Select HDD > Diagnosis > Drive Fitness Test.
When prompted, select ATA only.
Run the quick test and note the result and code.
Run the extended test and note the result and code.
Post the results in your next reply.

Since your mini doesn't have an optical drive, you will need to put UBCD on a USB drive.

This can easily be accomplished by downloading the linked program and following the instructions on the linked page.

Easily Boot Ultimate Boot CD (UBCD) from a USB flash drive | USB Pen Drive Linux


----------



## yemilee (Nov 29, 2010)

Hello kind sir, I have downloaded the UBCD but can't figure out how to boot it using a USB.. I've read a couple of tutorials (also seen videos) but they don't seem to be working.. I'm still trying out the one that requires RMPrepUSB..


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

gavinzach said:


> Easily Boot Ultimate Boot CD (UBCD) from a USB flash drive | USB Pen Drive Linux





> Download the UBCD50x.iso
> Download and launch our Universal USB Installer, select Ultimate Boot CD, and follow the onscreen instructions
> Reboot and set your BIOS or Boot Menu to Boot from the USB device and proceed to boot


----------



## yemilee (Nov 29, 2010)

My apologies kind sir and thank you for helping me out with the instructions. I was confused. Anyways, here are the results of the Drive Fitness Test.

(Quick Test)

Disposition Code = 0x00

(Advanced Test)

Disposition Code = 0x00

You mentioned an Extended test and I could find a button or option that said Extended test so I clicked on Advanced Test. I hope I did it right.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I am sorry... The Advanced test is what I meant.

Boot again to UBCD and select RAM from the main menu.
Select Memtest86+.
The test will start automatically. Let it run for a minimum of 2 hours.
Memory errors will show as red on the bottom half of the screen.


----------



## yemilee (Nov 29, 2010)

Hello, back with the result of the Memtest86+. It said there were no errors found.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Okay... I need you to do two things.

First, run driver verifier. Detailed instructions can be found here...
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-windows-7-and-vista-bsod-related-473665.html

Then, follow these instructions and post the requested files in your next reply.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-instructions-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html


----------



## yemilee (Nov 29, 2010)

I can't seem to attach the zipped files because they exceed the limit of 5.00MB by just 0.13MB.  Also, I don't know how to save the reports of perfmon to html.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Split the files and zip them in two separate files.

As for the Perfmon report... Click on "File" then "Save As". 

In the "Save as type:" pull down menu, "Report Files (*.html)" should be pre-selected.


----------



## yemilee (Nov 29, 2010)

· OS - Windows 7 starter
· 32-bit OS
· OS originally installed was Windows 7 starter
· OS is an OEM version (came pre-installed on system)
· Age of system (hardware)-1yr and 6 months
· System Manufacturer - Hewlett Packard
· Exact model number - HP Mini 210-1103 TU

Perfmon I still have some troubles with.. I attached a screenshot of it and also I stated what my problem was in the attached screenshot..


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Type perfmon /report in the search bar... It will gather information for a minute or two then you will be able to save it.


----------



## yemilee (Nov 29, 2010)

Attached is the result for PerfMon. Thank you for clarifying things by the way.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I will go through the information provided... I have asked the BSOD specialists to take a look at your memory dumps. Please be patient.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

The last 6 minidumps, from March 12 - 24, are the same 0x9F, normally meaning that there's a bad device driver. I ran the latest dump and it blames the RealTek network driver, Rt86win7.sys. See the link and update it: Realtek

Given the large amount of dumps in the zips, there may well be system, program or user files damaged that are adding to the current problems.

```
Given the large amount of dumps in the zips, there may well be system files damaged that are adding to the current problems.
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.2.8229.0 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Windows\Minidump\032412-26348-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

DbsSplayTreeRangeMap::Add: ignoring zero-sized range at ?00000000`00000000?
Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7601.17727.x86fre.win7sp1_gdr.111118-2330
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0x82647000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0x827904d0
Debug session time: Fri Mar 23 23:08:48.266 2012 (UTC + 1:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 5:00:21.063
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
...............................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
..............................
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 9F, {4, 258, 81772628, 8276eb24}

Implicit thread is now 81772628
Probably caused by : pci.sys

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE (9f)
A driver has failed to complete a power IRP within a specific time (usually 10 minutes).
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000004, The power transition timed out waiting to synchronize with the Pnp
	subsystem.
Arg2: 00000258, Timeout in seconds.
Arg3: 81772628, The thread currently holding on to the Pnp lock.
Arg4: 8276eb24, nt!TRIAGE_9F_PNP on Win7

Debugging Details:
------------------

Implicit thread is now 81772628

DRVPOWERSTATE_SUBCODE:  4

IMAGE_NAME:  pci.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4ce788e5

MODULE_NAME: pci

FAULTING_MODULE: 8707c000 pci

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

STACK_TEXT:  
bf4ac66c 826e380e 82034028 85aa13f8 93f5fb00 nt!WmipDoFindRegEntryByDevice+0x14
bf4ac690 871af0b0 93f5fa78 85aa13f8 93b325e0 nt!IoWMIWriteEvent+0xbe
bf4ac6ac 871ba041 820340e0 93f5fa78 00000000 ndis!ndisNotifyWmiBindUnbind+0xd4
bf4ac78c 871aea64 00000000 93b325e0 820340e0 ndis!ndisUnbindProtocol+0x292
bf4ac830 871beb64 820340e0 bf4ac8a4 00000000 ndis!ndisPnPNotifyAllTransports+0x1f6
bf4ac8d4 871c362b 820340e0 82034028 820340e0 ndis!ndisCloseMiniportBindings+0xb8
bf4aca04 87173538 82034028 82057df8 820340e0 ndis!ndisPnPRemoveDevice+0x23c
bf4aca34 871b7ac3 82034028 82057df8 82057ed4 ndis!ndisPnPRemoveDeviceEx+0xaa
bf4aca78 8267e5be 82034028 82057df8 bf4acb14 ndis!ndisPnPDispatch+0x3cf
bf4aca90 82820015 820133c8 8126e4b0 820133c8 nt!IofCallDriver+0x63
bf4acac0 8290cc6b 820133c8 00000000 8126e4b0 nt!IopSynchronousCall+0xc2
bf4acb18 82723292 820133c8 00000002 c79c1c40 nt!IopRemoveDevice+0xd4
bf4acb44 82904989 00000018 c79c1c40 00000000 nt!PnpRemoveLockedDeviceNode+0x16c
bf4acb58 82904c3f 00000002 00000018 00000000 nt!PnpDeleteLockedDeviceNode+0x2d
bf4acb8c 82904927 820133c8 c79c1c40 00000002 nt!PnpDeleteLockedDeviceNodes+0x4c
bf4acbc4 829048a7 93b07488 00000000 82613870 nt!PnpDelayedRemoveWorker+0x54
bf4acbe0 82722d46 820133c8 00000001 8126e4b0 nt!PnpChainDereferenceComplete+0xe7
bf4acc0c 82908935 93c4d260 00000001 00000000 nt!PnpIsChainDereferenced+0x77
bf4accc4 827f831a bf4accf4 00000000 900bd830 nt!PnpProcessQueryRemoveAndEject+0xc42
bf4accdc 8280641a 00000000 86a75a58 81772628 nt!PnpProcessTargetDeviceEvent+0x38
bf4acd00 826c4aab 86a75a58 00000000 81772628 nt!PnpDeviceEventWorker+0x216
bf4acd50 82850022 80000001 a770682d 00000000 nt!ExpWorkerThread+0x10d
bf4acd90 826f8219 826c499e 80000001 00000000 nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x9e
00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt!KiThreadStartup+0x19


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x9F_4_Rt86win7_IMAGE_pci.sys

BUCKET_ID:  0x9F_4_Rt86win7_IMAGE_pci.sys

Followup: MachineOwner
---------
```


----------



## yemilee (Nov 29, 2010)

I have updated my RealTek driver. Should I do anything else?


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

yemilee said:


> I have updated my RealTek driver. Should I do anything else?


Just keep using/testing the computer and note down any oddities/errors and what you were doing around that time that you saw them.

If, or when, you hit another BSOD, upload the memory dump along with any comments and notes you made and we'll investigate further.


----------



## yemilee (Nov 29, 2010)

Back with reports.
To summarize, I'll present you with this timeline:

04-20-2012 - I updated my VLC player.

04-21-2012 - I used my VLC player and also opened Chrome (used Facebook, 9gag and a Facebook game called Galaxy Life). Minutes later the laptop restarted or re-booted on its own. I didn't see a blue screen error. I ran Drive fitness test and these were the results: Quick test - Disposition Code = 0x00; Advanced test - Disposition Code = 0x00. I also ran the Memtest86+, there were no errors found.

04-22-2012 - I was using Chrome and again it re-booted.

04-23-2012 - I was using Chrome (with only facebook open) and Adobe reader, again it re-booted. I then ran Driver Verifier and encountered BSOD. I went to Safe Mode and restored the system to Restore Point 1. I've attached the results of the Driver verifier and Perfmon.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

There was no new BSOD dump, I see "The kernel power manager has initiated a shutdown transition." in the System log - possibly a PSU problem as, _I think_, the CPU looks ok:


> Event[117]:
> Log Name: System
> Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power
> Date: 2012-04-23T05:45:58.026
> ...


Ensure that the CPU cooler and fan is clean and working! Check temperatures and voltages in the BIOS, post them here to be checked please.

The crashes happen when using Chrome, that has its' own version of Flash - please test for a few days+ using the latest version of Firefox and install the latest Flash player plugin.

Also update Adobe Reader to the latest version.

I did check some older dumps for potential problems, the following need to be checked:

Uninstall Avast! (it's 2 versions old), use the uninstall tool to ensure it's completely removed: avast! Uninstall Utility | Download aswClear for avast! Removal and install this during testing: https://www.microsoft.com/security_essentials

Uninstall Daemon Tools and remove the SPTD driver using the method here: DuplexSecure - FAQ.

Uninstall BitTorrent.


----------



## yemilee (Nov 29, 2010)

I have uninstalled Daemon Tools and removed the SPTD driver as instructed.

This message has been popping out of the screen when I the laptop boots up: (see attachment)

How can I check if the fans are working? I can hear them working but I can't really see them. The back portion of this HP Mini doesn't have holes or openings. Also, most often I use a cooling pad.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

The error message looks like the wireless software/driver needs reinstalling - check MSConfig to see if it's been unchecked from starting. Can you still connect wirelessly?

There'll be exhaust ports somewhere, maybe underneath or on the sides - possibly on the front. When the fans work hard, there'll be faster airflow, if the airflow doesn't increase but the temperature does, there's probably a blockage which may require a partial stripdown (often only lifting of the keyboard is needed), check your laptop manual/web page for details.


----------

